# allowing the poster to edit the poll



## xflash (Oct 20, 2007)

it's kind of annoying that i have to request a mods help every time i want  a change made to my poll and im sure it's annoying for the mods too so my idea is to enable the poster of the poll to edit it on his own (why hasn't this been done already anyway?)


----------



## lookout (Oct 20, 2007)

edit the poll yourself kinds of cheating ~ you should carefully check before posting...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 20, 2007)

You've got my support. It will be much easier that way.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 20, 2007)

My take on it is, once you set up a poll, you could go in and change the results of the poll by fiddling with the numbers.

iPod vs Zune: OMG, Zune has 75 more votes that iPod!!! This proves my theory that iPods suck and Zunes rule!!!

See what I mean? Even though it is a bit of a pain to have to go in and fix something for someone, I think this way it keeps things a little more honest.

Just my thoughts though...


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 20, 2007)

Just ask mthrnite. He did it for me once


----------



## xflash (Oct 20, 2007)

i was pretty much just thinking of adding more answering options thought


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> i was pretty much just thinking of adding more answering options thought


That would also skew the results. One I just fixed was the "who you votin' for" thing just recently (wuzzat yours Spartan?) where he messed up and put Hillary and Obama on the same line. I had to seperate the two and fudge the numbers the best I could. Ended up splitting the votes for the joined entry and adding the diff between the two in the comments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So even if you add one more entry, that's an entry that people _might_ have voted for to begin with, and you can't un-vote your vote.

I can see where on some things that wouldn't be an issue though... so I dunno...

('scuse me... Orange Box is calling...)


----------

